# Rb Half Burried In The Sand.



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

Came home from work today and one of my red bellies had wedged himself in between the glass and rock, and was just chilling his chest and neck in the sand, partially buried, but not leaning to the left or right. He looked to be breathing normally, maybe a bit heavy, and didn't move when i got up close to him. He didn't move until i moved the rock and then he freaked out a bit. Was he by chance sleeping?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nfluckey said:


> Came home from work today and one of my red bellies had wedged himself in between the glass and rock, and was just chilling his chest and neck in the sand, partially buried, but not leaning to the left or right. He looked to be breathing normally, maybe a bit heavy, and didn't move when i got up close to him. He didn't move until i moved the rock and then he freaked out a bit. Was he by chance sleeping?


He was avoiding being eaten.


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

Are you serious? He's one of the larger ones too. How would i go about avoiding his demise.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You don't mention size but I find babies from 1/4 -1/2" chilln half in & half out of water laying on top of water sprite almost daily. They won't move till I touch em then the freak out like they've been woke up.its hilarious. Playn dead.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nfluckey said:


> Are you serious? He's one of the larger ones too. How would i go about avoiding his demise.


It's only natural behavior. It will stop some time. But even adults will pretend to play dead.


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

Size is between two and three inches, I'm curious as to what i can do to get the pack to get along better together.. there are five and i've had them 6 weeks


----------



## rafael707 (Apr 4, 2011)

i heard stories of having no decor and just a bare bottom tank so your fish wont establish a territory, maybe it will help your RB shoal better.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Barebottom is for water quality not for breaking up or preventing territories. Landmarks for the fish like plants, driftwood, bigger rocks ect is what you want to remove for territory problems.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nfluckey said:


> Size is between two and three inches, I'm curious as to what i can do to get the pack to get along better together.. there are five and i've had them 6 weeks


Dominant behavior is something difficult with piranhas. They themselves develop a hierarchy. Some choices would be to separate for a period of time. Remove objects that give a territorial response. Lastly the best idea is to watch the piranhas and isolate what or who is causing the problem. Then you can better diagnose, take appropriate action.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Isolating or removing the bully doesn't always work as another might just step up & removing all decor doesn't always work neither as the bully might just claim whole tank. Like Frank suggested its best to watch them & do what you think needs to be done. If they're just chasing & fin nipping I wouldn't worry much but if they're nipping to the point where they're getting down to the meat then something needs to be done. I'd start with removing decor & see what that does. Removing a bully might be the end result regardless of what you try. Lower temp, removing decor, change feeding times, more food, adding dithers ect.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> You don't mention size but I find babies from 1/4 -1/2" chilln half in & half out of water laying on top of water sprite almost daily. They won't move till I touch em then the freak out like they've been woke up.its hilarious. Playn dead.


That sounds hilarious







, I'd love to see that.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They sukr my girl into thinkn they're dead all the time. Ill have to video it.


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Size is between two and three inches, I'm curious as to what i can do to get the pack to get along better together.. there are five and i've had them 6 weeks


Dominant behavior is something difficult with piranhas. They themselves develop a hierarchy. Some choices would be to separate for a period of time. Remove objects that give a territorial response. Lastly the best idea is to watch the piranhas and isolate what or who is causing the problem. Then you can better diagnose, take appropriate action.
[/quote]

Thank you, I will observe, all five were just swimming together.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nfluckey said:


> Size is between two and three inches, I'm curious as to what i can do to get the pack to get along better together.. there are five and i've had them 6 weeks


Dominant behavior is something difficult with piranhas. They themselves develop a hierarchy. Some choices would be to separate for a period of time. Remove objects that give a territorial response. Lastly the best idea is to watch the piranhas and isolate what or who is causing the problem. Then you can better diagnose, take appropriate action.
[/quote]

Thank you, I will observe, all five were just swimming together.
[/quote]
Your on the right path. Keep us updated. If it gets to rowdy in there lower the temperature a degree or two. Just go step by step eliminating causes before you separate. Separate, is a life saving resort.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------

